# kde 3.5.5 blockiert sich selbst? <solved>

## Marc-Tell

Hallo,

nachdem ich auf kde 3.5.5 geupdated habe erhalte ich bei emerge -uavD world folgende Ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> volkmann1-linux telly # emerge -uavD world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

was ist da schiefgelaufen?

MfG

Marc-Tell

----------

## nikaya

Monolithisches vs. Split-Ebuilds KDE war schön öfter das Thema:  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-339538.html

----------

## Marc-Tell

Hallo

gut, ich habe also ein monolitisches kde installiert... aber wie bekomme ich o.g. ausgabe wieder gerade gebogen?

kde wurde mit:  emerge -uavD kde installiert

wieso will er alle pakete jetzt nochmal einzeln installieren und blockert sich dabei selbst   :Question: 

MfG

Marc-Tell

----------

## nikaya

Hmmh,irgendwas geändert?

Was sagt denn "eix kdebase" oder "emerge -s kdebase"?

Willst Du monolithisches KDE behalten?

----------

## Jesterhead

Vielleicht ein kde-meta installiert??

----------

## nikaya

 *Jesterhead wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ein kde-meta installiert??

 

Nee,-meta sind Split-Ebuilds.Diese werden aber blockiert von den monolithischen Paketen.

Die Frage ist:Warum will das Update jetzt die Split-Ebuilds installieren?

----------

## Finswimmer

KDE 3.5.5 ist soweit ich weiß nur noch als split Version verfügbar.

Tobi

----------

## Marc-Tell

Hallo

joop, genau das habe ich auch gerade herausgefunden. Nachdem das/die metas weg waren... war auch das Problem weg

Gruß

MV

----------

## Fauli

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> KDE 3.5.5 ist soweit ich weiß nur noch als split Version verfügbar.

 

Das stimmt aber nicht. KDE 4.0 soll es später nur als Split-Ebuilds geben.

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> KDE 3.5.5 ist soweit ich weiß nur noch als split Version verfügbar.
> 
> 

 

Das würde die Sache zwar erklären,wäre mir aber neu.

```
eix kdebase

* kde-base/kdebase

     Available versions:  3.5.2-r2:3.5 ~3.5.3-r3:3.5 ~3.5.4:3.5 ~3.5.4-r1:3.5 ~3.5.5:3.5 3.5.5-r1:3.5

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE base packages: the desktop, panel, window manager, konqueror...

[...]

* kde-base/kdebase-meta

     Available versions:  3.5.2:3.5 ~3.5.3:3.5 ~3.5.4:3.5 3.5.5:3.5

     Installed:           3.5.5

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         kdebase - merge this to pull in all kdebase-derived packages

```

----------

## white.rabbit

Hi, kurze Frage, habe kdebase-meta installiert, und leider habe ich einige USE-Flags vergessen einzutragen. ich wollte 

```

emerge --newuse kdebase-meta

```

 aber er macht leider nix.

Wie kann ich nur kdebase neuemergen mit neuen Flags

mfg

w.r

----------

## nikaya

 *white.rabbit wrote:*   

> Hi, kurze Frage, habe kdebase-meta installiert, und leider habe ich einige USE-Flags vergessen einzutragen. ich wollte 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --newuse kdebase-meta
> ...

 

Hi, versuche es mal mit:

```
emerge --update --newuse kdebase-meta
```

Ich setze immer noch ein -av dazu um Infos von Portage zu bekommen.  :Wink: 

----------

## white.rabbit

```

emerge --update --newuse kdebase-meta -va

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No]   

```

er macht aber nix bei mir

----------

## nikaya

Was für USE_Flags hast Du denn wo eingetragen?

----------

## white.rabbit

ich wollte, dass kde mit usb-sticks autmatisch mountet, Und da habe ich vergessen kdebase-meta mit hal USEFlag zu kompilieren.

Ich habe ich make.conf "hal" dazu addiert.

----------

## nikaya

"hal" ist eigentlich per Default gesetzt.

Hast Du pmount installiert?

Poste mal die Ausgabe von "emerge --info"

----------

## white.rabbit

also ich habe versucht nach der Anleitung zu installieren, nur das automatische mounten steht viel weiter unten, und das habe ich zu spaet gesehen.

dort stand

```

KDE bietet die Möglichkeit, dass Sie Geräte (CDROM, USB-Stick, ...) mit einem einzigen Klick mounten können. Um dies zu gewährleisten müssen Sie KDE jedoch mit der hal USE-Flag kompiliert und die Programme dbus und hal installiert haben. Sie sollten auch dbus und hal zu Ihrem default Runlevel und sich selbst in die plugdev-Gruppe hinzufügen. 

Befehlsauflistung 9: Installation um Geräte zu mounten 

# emerge --noreplace dbus hal

# rc-update add dbus default

# rc-update add hald default

Füge <user> zur plugdev-Gruppe hinzu

# gpasswd -a <user> plugdev

Wenn Sie wollen, dass Ihre Geräte ohne jegliche Interaktion gemountet werden sollen, müssen Sie ivman installieren und zum default Runlevel hinzufügen. 

Befehlsauflistung 10: Installation von Automount 

# emerge --noreplace ivman

# rc-update add ivman default

```

und meine emerge-info

```

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://195.52.219.14/pub/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac acpi alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd encode esd ffmpeg flash fortran gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k junit kde libg++ matroska mp3 mpg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre pdf perl ppds pppd python qt readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode win32codecs wmv xine-lib xorg xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_i915 video_cards_i810"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## nikaya

Dann müßte es ja funktionieren wenn Du der Anleitung folgst.

----------

## white.rabbit

ja aber ich habe schon davor kdebase-meta ohne hal USEFlag compilert und jetzt will ich nur kdabase-meta mit neuen USEFlag compilieren, was leider nicht geht.

----------

## nikaya

In "emerge --info" steht "hal" drin,also ist KDE mit "hal" kompiliert worden.

Was sagt denn

```
emerge -pv kdebase-meta
```

Und wenn das mounten klappt ist es auch aktiviert,oder nicht?

----------

## white.rabbit

ich möchte mich entschuldigen er mountet es auch , habe in /media/sda1 gefunden, wie kann ich es einstellen, damit wenn ich auf storage media gehe, mein usb-stick anzeigt (bzw und/oder aufn desktop)

----------

## nikaya

Bei mir öffnet sich ein Fenster auf dem Desktop wenn ich einen Stick reinstecke.

Ansonsten kann man es unter "system:/media" finden.

Wie man es einrichtet dass ein Symbol jeweils auf dem Desktop erscheint weiß ich nicht.

----------

## white.rabbit

trotzedem danke!

----------

